# ...just fan control?



## dotsync (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello all... first time poster, long time researcher 

I am currently overclocking my X1800XT 512MB with ATI's Overdrive. I tried ATITool a bit but everyone knows that the support for this card is not there yet. The problem I have run into is the lack of fan speed control in ATI's Overdrive. Their auto setting is not enough to cool the card when overclocked. I have grown to like the fan control in ATITool and was wondering if anyone has found a good tool with dynamic fan speed control OR if there is anyway to disable the overclocking in ATITool and just use the fan control. As of now when i try to use ATITool for just the fan speeds, it ends task on components of the ATI Overdrive and disables the overclock. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Nick


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 23, 2006)

I have always used ATI Tool just for fan control as I dont OC just set your fan profile and have it load it at the beginnnig then exit when finished


----------



## dotsync (Jan 23, 2006)

its weird becuase when i try to use atitool for just fan speeds, it automatically overrides the ATI Overdrive settings locking my core/mem speeds at 2D (595/693). also, if i have it load at startup, it does the same thing unloading the ati dlls and services.


----------

